# kernel 2.6.24 and Ralink rt61

## Master Shake

Hey guys,

I'm trying to get my Ralink rt61 card to work with the driver in the new kernel and it keeps giving this error that says ioctl error, no such file or directory found.  If need be I can put the exact error down.  I don't exactly know where to start with this one.

Thanks.

----------

## Urd

I'm trying to get it to work too. 

I had the problem, that it wouldn't scan for aps. After some hours of work I found out that 

```
iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"
```

helped. But now I'm stuck with not being able to assoc. I need WPA-PSK + TKIP for my access point. wpa_supplicant isn't working. It just puts out some erros (didn't catch all, but one was ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operatoin not supported

The script is backgrounding the startup then but I never get assoc.

Using iwpriv is also not working. 

```
iwpriv wlan0
```

Just gives me 

wlan0      no private ioctls.

If it wouldn't be for the TKIP and WPA-PSK stuff I would already be up and running. I checked to rt2x00 boards, they only tell you to get the newest cvs drivers. But even if I'd want to do that, I wouldn't know how to compile them into my kernel. Maybe Womeone could create a patch?

[edit]

I tried the current git, but the problem hasn't been fixed there either  :Sad: 

----------

## gerardo

Same here: linux-2.6.24-zen1 on ~amd64 

```
# wpa_supplicant  -d -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line 31: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwise cipher

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='MyESSID'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:0e:2e:c5:50:63

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 5

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 308 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 2

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:12:19:0e:09:bf ssid='MyESSID' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

   selected WPA AP 00:12:19:0e:09:bf ssid='MyESSID'

Try to find non-WPA AP

Trying to associate with 00:12:19:0e:09:bf (SSID='MyESSID' freq=2457 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=24

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=24

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:12:19:0e:09:bf into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

```

Error that appear is:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - 
```

It works correctly on kernel 2.6.24-rc6-zen0

----------

## Kranu

I got my RT61 wlan card working with the latest kernel 2.6.24.

At first I did copy the official firmware from http://www.ralinktech.com/ to /lib/firmware

(the file was rt2561s.bin)

Then I installed wpa_supplicant and did all the normal configs. At first, it didn't scan for AP's as Urd mentioned but 

```
iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"
```

 did the trick.

I'm using WPA-PSK CCMP in my wireless network.

For some reason my wlan card tries to auth with wrong AP at startup but it times out. After that it'll hook up with the correct AP. Odd, but at least it works  :Smile: 

```

wlan0: deauthenticate(reason=3)

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:e3:e4:5a:3c

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:e3:e4:5a:3c

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:e3:e4:5a:3c

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:11:e3:e4:5a:3c

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:11:e3:e4:5a:3c timed out

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:f8:f1:7c:bd

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:18:f8:f1:7c:bd (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:18:f8:f1:7c:bd

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:18:f8:f1:7c:bd (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: WMM queue=2 aci=0 acm=0 aifs=3 cWmin=15 cWmax=1023 burst=0

wlan0: WMM queue=3 aci=1 acm=0 aifs=7 cWmin=15 cWmax=1023 burst=0

wlan0: WMM queue=1 aci=2 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=7 cWmax=15 burst=30

wlan0: WMM queue=0 aci=3 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=3 cWmax=7 burst=15

```

----------

## kgroombr

My head was about to explode trying to figure this out.  I added the:

```
iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"
```

and it still wasn't working.  I also had to change:

```
ap_scan=1
```

in my wpa_supplicant.conf

It was set to 2 before.  I tried this before but nothing happened until adding the iwconfig_wlan0 "txpower on" in my net configuration.

Using the old rt61 module I had to set ap_scan to 2 since I am disabled broadcasting of my SSID.  Using 1 still works with the disabled broadcasting of the SSID.

Hope this helps someone else out.

Ken

----------

## Kranu

 *kgroombr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and it still wasn't working.  I also had to change:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I forgot to mention that one. I have it too in my wpa_supplicant.conf.

Here is my config files:

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

network={

        ssid="mySsid"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="myPassword"

        priority=1

}

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

```

As you can see, I'm not using DHCP but it should work with it too.

----------

## Urd

Well it worked for me yesterday with wpa_supplicant. But today when I booted up my notebook again, it wouldn't associate anymore.

I got it to associate manually ba entering the following commands (don't remember the actual order I entered them):

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

iwconfig essid "<deleted>"

iwconfig key "s:<psk> enc restricted"

```

I got the card to associate with these commands exactly 1 (ONE) time. Didn't work again. Also it isn't working if I put everything into /etc/confd/net

The script configures the interface, it finds the access point but then it fails to associate, for whatever reason. Funnily enough, the logs of my AP state, that the association was successful.   :Shocked: 

I'm not sure. Do you need iwpriv for WPA-PSK TKIP or not. I've heard tons of different statements on that. If possible I'd like to avoid wpa_supplicant, because it seams to not work with the KDE WIFI gui very good.   :Rolling Eyes: 

[edit]

OK using iwconfig, I'm able to connect to the ap (at least I think I can. If you get associated the MAC address of the AP get's set, right?).

This happens, but the problem is that neither the link state nor the connect state info gets set, so the network script just stops...

With wpa_supplicant I can associate, but as soon as I start working (e.g. accessing a webpage) the Connection dies and wp_supplicant restarts the connection.

----------

## kwalo

Works perfectly for me. Thanks for the tips. And remember to copy rt2561.bin and rt2561s.bin to /lib/firmware before using these drivers.

Can someone mark this thread as solved?

----------

## gerardo

Still not solved for me   :Sad: 

Here are all my settings:

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="myEssID"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk=###i tried with the hex key and the passphrase here###

   priority=1

}

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

dns_domain_lo="MSHOME"

# ETH0

# config_eth0=("dhcp")

# config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

# routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

# Wireless

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.1")

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

```

modprobe -v rt61pci 

```
insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/drivers/misc/eeprom_93cx6.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/drivers/input/input-polldev.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/lib/crc-ccitt.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/drivers/leds/led-class.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/net/rfkill/rfkill.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/lib/crc-itu-t.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00pci.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-zen1-g8655eb09-dirty/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.ko 
```

iwconfig 

```
wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"myEssID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: #my AP MAC-address#

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

dmesg is full of:

```
wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP #my AP MAC-address#

wlan0: authenticate with AP #my AP MAC-address#

wlan0: authenticate with AP #my AP MAC-address#

wlan0: authentication with AP #my AP MAC-address# timed out
```

ifconfig

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr #my own MAC address#  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr #my own MAC address#-8E-D6-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Yes, I have the drivers in the /lib/firmware (I checked it, they're the same as the website)

The Network Monitor applet shows wlan0 as disconnected, signal strength 0%

----------

## Master Shake

I'm sorry I haven't posted to this since my original.  I've gotten mine to work by compiling the RT61pci driver as a module with the kernel and then letting udev mount it and configure it.  I'm using the lastest unstable udev I think.

----------

## gerardo

I'm using latest udev also and rt61pci is compiled as module too.

But no luck...

BTW: i have a Edimax W-LAN PCI 54 Mbps EW-7128g

Can someone post relevant parts of kernelconfig for this wireless card?

----------

## Urd

OK I haven't posted here for ages. I got my WLAN to work now (well partly). It seams like the maximum range of my Notebook is significantly lower under Linux then under Windows XP. 

In Windows I'm able to connect to the AP two rooms (and 2 walls) away from the AP with fairly good link quality. Under Linux I'm sitting in the same room as the AP is, but the link quality is rather bad (if I leave the room with the AP connections from Linux are impossible):

```

# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"<ap name>"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:A0:C5:90:D9:36

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:<private>

          Link Quality=72/100  Signal level=-44 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

See the "Link Quality=72/100"? As I said, I'm practically sitting next to the AP. Also notice the "Bit Rate=1Mb/s"? I may be wrong, but isn't that a little low?

So after all that I have several questions:

Is there a way to increase the range of the card (through options or so)?

How can I make my RFkill switch working? I have a Maxdata Notebook, and the RFKill switch doesn't seam to send any ACPI msgs, nor am I getting any log entries when I switch off the switch or on.

Oh! And for those interested. I use wpa_supplicant for connecting. Here are my config files (rt61 is compiled as a module).

/etc/conf.d/net

```

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

update_config=1

network={

    id_str="<id string>"

    priority=100

    ssid="<essid>"

    group=TKIP

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    proto=WPA

    psk="<key>"

    scan_ssid=1

    pairwise=TKIP

}

```

With that I get it to work (in close range). I still get the error msgs from wpa_supplicant but those seam to be caused by missing support of card (would be nice though if the error msgs could be hidden as they screw up the boot screen).

----------

## kwalo

I confirm. Link quality is quite low with rt2x00 driver. I also noticed, that when I first checked bit rate, it was 11 Mb/s, but further calls to iwconfig show bit rate=1 Mb/s. It's an error in retrieveing these data from device, not that actually link quality is lower. There is a general bug on http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com. However, there are only 4 bugs there. 

This definetly need a bug report, however should it be reported on rt2x00 homepage, or on kernel's bugzilla?

----------

## Urd

I guess it would go to serialmonkey, since they are maintaining the module.   :Rolling Eyes: 

There is already a bug report about this problem? Haven't seen it. Do you have a link?

[edit]

OK after checking again, I think a bug report should be filed with kernel.org directly, because it would need a kernel patch to fix the problem. Anyone ever filed a kernel bug report? Just wondering, because I've no idea how to do it   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Appu

 *kgroombr wrote:*   

> My head was about to explode trying to figure this out.

 

I hear you. Same emotions/experience here  :Smile: .

 *kgroombr wrote:*   

> and it still wasn't working.  I also had to change:
> 
> ```
> ap_scan=1
> ```
> ...

 

I already set ap_scan to 1 as ap_scan = 2 is just not accepted anymore. However, I was left sitting twiddling my thumbs after that stage.

I'll try out the txpower configuration option and I hope it works for me. There's no way I could've figured that out just by going through my logs. I'll report back on this thread either way.

Thanks a bunch to everyone!

----------

## Appu

Hmm - isn't as easy as it seems. I did the following -

Get the driver from Ralink's Linux support pages. I have a D-Link DWL-510 so I picked up the RT61/RT2561s/RT2661 driver set.

Unzipped it, modified the Makefile.6 to use EXTRA_CFLAGS and then built and installed the module. Make sure ra0 is aliased to rt61. Also, the module loads and the device is recognized, etc. However, there is something strange (please see further down).

Then I moved the firmware files to /lib/firmware. This also included the binary file rt61sta.dat, edited to reflect my AP's settings.

Set up /etc/conf.d/net as in the examples in this thread (basically the only addition I had to make was the "txpower on" thing - everything else, including my wpa_supplicant.conf file was fine - in fact, everything was working with 2.6.23).

When I try either

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 start
```

or

```
ifconfig ra0 up
```

or

```
ifconfig ra0 <IP_ADDRESS>
```

I get an error -

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument
```

Nothing in /var/log/messages - nothing at all.

I Googled up the error message in the context of rt61 and all I could come up with was that, perhaps, these drivers are incompatible with the 2.6.24 kernel. I couldn't make out exactly what the incompatibility issues were.

I'm now going to try my luck with the latest serialmonkey CVS drivers (2x00).

Those who got it working here, which set of drivers were you using?

----------

## patrix_neo

I have the rt61 rev B chip. I have gotten so far that the wpa_supplicant command works but cannot login to my D-Link DI 524 router. It uses WPA-PSK with TKIP for encryption. My kernel is gentoo-sources 2.6.23-gentoo-r9

I have following in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

update_config=1

#channel=6

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   priority=5

   ssid="routername"

   group=TKIP

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

   psk="routerpassw"

   scan_ssid=1

        mode=1

}

```

And this is how my /etc/conf.d/net looks like (wireless part):

```

wpa_supplicant_ra0="ndiswrapper"

config_ra0=("dhcp")

channel_ra0="6"

```

I have emerged 

wpa_supplicant-0.57

ndiswrapper-1.50

wireless-tools-29

This is my outputt when I do:

ifconfig ra0 up

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ira0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ira0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'ra0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

update_config=1

Line: 10 - start of a new network block

priority=5 (0x5)

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

     0A 1B 2C 3D 4E 5F                                            routername

group: 0x8

key_mgmt: 0x2

proto: 0x1

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=13): [REMOVED]

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='routername'

Initializing interface (2) 'ra0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Network is down

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=14 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:01:02:03:04:05

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

Added interface ra0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Scan results: -1

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Scan results: -1

```

I have used my *.inf and *.dat from my Driver-CD for windows when installing ndiswrapper.

I'm really lost here. I hope someone can help me to get it going.

----------

## gerardo

Have you tried net-wireless/rt61 ?

----------

## patrix_neo

No, but I've tried net-wireless/ralink-rt61.

I will try that one you asked though. Thanks in advance.

[edit]I have made a try. I did an 

emerge -C ralink-rt61 && ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86" emerge rt61 

and got this error:

In function "rt61_init_module":

/home/portage/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_main.c:1044: error: implicit declaration of function "pci_module_init" inherited from rt61_resume()

Something wrong with this line at 1044 in rtmp_main.c for me (gcc-4.1).[/edit]

----------

## patrix_neo

I made it with help from this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-672221-highlight-rt61.html

Worked on the first try. I only edited my ESSID, CHANNEL and PSK passwd in .dat file mentioned there.

Observations: 

*No need to run wpa_supplicant.

*ralink-rt61 has to be version 1.2.0

*the proper *.bin files is included in the ralink download.

I am wireless in linux as of now. *smirk*

----------

## Chickpea

I have tried almost everything to get my Linksys wireless G card working without success on Gentoo.  It works with the Ubuntu Live CD but I just cannot get it working on Gentoo....this is the first time in all the years I have had Gentoo that I am ready to give it up and go with another distro...so please help me

I upgraded to the latest kernel 2.6.24-r3 (gentoo-sources).  The Ralink driver which my card uses is in the kernel.  When I reboot, udev recognized that I need the rt61 driver and loads the rt61pci module.  After which I get the error message:  SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory.   Very FRUSTRATING.  I have tried wpa_supplicant, wireless-tools.  Nothing is working.  I am guessing because of the error message, the card doesn't actually "turn on"  

So now I am wondering if I need to still download the ralink driver and install the firmware or what?  Shouldn't I have everything I need with the kernel driver?

Hope I am not too confusing.

Thanks

Cat

----------

## Chickpea

Okay, so i figured out that I still needed the firmware from the Ralink site.  I don't know how I missed that before. 

I was curious to know what version of udev everyone is using and if it makes a difference in wireless connecting.  I have managed to get the card "on" but it will not associate with my router.  It doesn't even work when I do a manual set up.

Any suggestions.

----------

## davidgurvich

The drivers from the ralink site work using iwpriv, not wpa_supplicant.  That said it works well enough.  Was never able to get the rt2x00 driver to work with any encrypted network.

----------

## Warhead

Same problems here. Can not get past that SIOCSIFFLAGS error. The only workaround so far for me is, to boot the older 2.6.23 kernel and use the rt61 driver module provided by the ralink-rt61 ebuild. But since the card can only be configured when using this driver via the /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat file and this machine is a notebook, which is carried around and consequently hast to connect to different AP's I really find no comfort in having udev start my device at startup, which fails to connect due to wrong settings, stopping the device, editing rt61sta.dat and reloading the module. A driver which can be successfully configured to use several networks would be wonderfull indeed.

Regards

Warhead

----------

## Chickpea

This will be considered cross posting....terribly sorry for that However I figured out my problem (and if there is a preferred way of posting please let me know).  Or at least I think I have.  

I finally got my wireless working.  Here are my specks:

I have an amd64 machine.  

Network Card:  Linksys wireless G version 4 

Kernel version:  gentoo-sources 2.6.24-r3

I have wireless enabled and for my specific chipset I have the ralink built as modules.  

HERE IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING TO KNOW:  even tho the rt61 driver is in the kernel YOU STILL HAVE TO DOWNLOAD THE FIRMWARE!  I didn't realize this at first and I continued to get: SIOCSIFFLAGS:  No such file or directory.  You can download the firmware from the ralink site.  The firmware must then be put into /lib/firmware (prob not the gentoo way but they so far have not provided it)

The next thing to know and this is VERY IMPORTANT.  This driver (rt61pci) doesn't work well with wpa_supplicant.  You must use wireless-tools and configure you card via iwconfig.  

My /etc/conf.d/net looks like this.  Very simple but I have been able to connect and reboot and connect 4 times now.  I tried Network Manager and wpa_supplicant and when I try to use these my wireless connection goes out immediately.

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="MyNetworkName"

key_MyNetworkName="wepkeynumbers enc open"

mode_wlan0="managed"

```

So far so  good.  I really hopes this helps someone who is also having this problem.   Also, udev loads the module all on it's own.  I have not had to add to /etc/modules.autoload

Would it be possible to add this the current howto to include the "if you use the kernel driver"

----------

## Angryguy

Chickpea: That looks like some good information, maybe add it to the gentoo-wiki? http://gentoo-wiki.com/ there's about 5 pages on there referring to configuring the various RaLink cards, none of which are currently up to date it seems.  I think we can consolidate the information in this thread into a very helpful Wiki page.  

I'm still trying to get this working myself.  I'm running AMD64 with a MSI PC60G (shows as ralink rt61) card.  I previously had it running with the rt61 module from portage on an older Kernel, configuring it through iwconfig/iwpriv commands with WEP and dhcp enabled.  

After upgrading Kernels, the old driver no longer works, but it is in the kernel, so I have included that version directly.  I have wlan0 showing up for iwconfig, but I cannot set the security information with iwpriv due to the 'ioctls' error, and dmesg does show that 'failed to request Firmware' message-- up until seeing this thread, I didn't know that firmware was required (it wasn't with the old rt61 driver).

Assumming that I need the firmware, I just downloaded and extracted the Firmware RT2501(RT2561/RT2661) to /lib/firmware, and dmesg no longer complains about that.  dmesg now reports that 'link is not ready' though, and I am still receiving the no private ioctls errors.

Even with the ioctl issues with iwpriv, I have managed to set essid and key using iwconfig (which never worked for me before), but I haven't quite managed to get connected.  I can successfully scan all visible networks with "iwlist wlan0 scanning" though.

[UPDATE] It is now working, more or less.

As usual, getting the driver working is only half the battle - getting it configured is the other.  It seems that, often, it requires a reboot in order to properly refresh the network settings and try again - and sometimes restarting the router that apparently sometimes crashes when connecting unsuccessfully (go netgear).  Currently I am back to my original method - a custom startup script executing: ifconfig wlan0 down, iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>, iwconfig wlan0 key <key>, ifconfig wlan0 up, dhcpcd wlan0.  Specifying IP settings manually seems to work more reliably, but I couldn't get DNS working that way.

[UPDATE-2]

I have things somewhat working, but I haven't quite been able to get it to work automatically.

It appears that the card will not connect until I manually scan for the network: "iwlist wlan0 scanning"  Once this is done, it immediately connects (although, if dhcpd was already running, I need to kill (dhcpcd -k wlan0) and restart (dhcpcd wlan0) it to get DNS up).  

I also receive, if I place my iwconfig/ifconfig files in a startup script, "wlan0 not responding" and the SIOCSIFFLAGS errors, neither of which seem to recur once the system has fully booted.

----------

## Xsez

hi,

i've been setting my laptop up the last days and i got mostly everything to work now, except my tr61 build in wlan card.

im running 2.6.24.3, ralink-t61 and rt61 ebuilds keep failing on me, so i tried the kernel module. got the module running and copied the firmware files. now, if i do a ap scan i can even find the ap perfectly:

```
localhost xsez # iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:38:B0:5B:45

                    ESSID:"Xsez"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=50/100  Signal level=-60 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000050935d4d03

          Cell 02 - Address: 22:82:F2:6A:54:93

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=50/100  Signal level=-60 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000050935e4197
```

so i set wpa-supplicant up and tried to start wlan0:

```
localhost xsez # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported        [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

 :Sad: 

when i take a look at iwconfig, i can see its associated and the quality is constantly changing a little, so i guess it gets some signal somehow but wpa supplicant cant get the encryption right, right?  :Smile: 

here is my /etc/conf.d/net

```
localhost xsez # cat /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

iface_wlan0="dhcp"
```

and wpa-supplicant.conf:

```
localhost xsez # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        ssid="Xsez"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="key"

        priority=1

}

```

hope you can get me in the right direction

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## JendaVodka

Hi, I would like to share my experience with the rt73usb card with you.

I have WL167G USB WiFi that utilizes rt73 driver and I am using WPA-PSK authentication method. There are several possibilities which driver one can use:

1) driver built-in the 2.6.24 kernel - this driver does not seem to support WPA-PSK ( neither iwpriv calls nor wpa_supplicant ) so it is not my option.

2) CVS legacy driver from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads site. - this driver can be easily compiled  under the newest kernel and supports both iwpriv and wpa_supplicant. This driver is almost perfect BUT I have problems with kernel panic when used with cooperation with cisco_ipsec VPN driver.

3) driver that can be downloaded from http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/ page. - this driver provides the same functionality as the CVS legacy BUT I am not able to compile it under the 2.6.24 kernel nevertheless  I am able to do it under 2.6.23-r9. It is more stable and does not go to kernel panic with cisco_ipsec.

So now I am running 2.6.23-r9 and the 1.1.0 k2wrlz version of the driver ( versions 2.0.0 and above are not stable with cisco_ipsec module).

For people who are not using cisco_ipsec module I recommend to use CVS legacy driver under kernel 2.6.24.

----------

## rufnut

 *Xsez wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> im running 2.6.24.3, ralink-t61 and rt61 ebuilds keep failing on me, so i tried the kernel module. 
> 
> 

 

Hi I have had reasonable success with the compat wireless driver set under 2.6.24:

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers

http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/

I use these drivers in adhoc mode and they do seem to work but rather slow.

just download the latest daily tarball in the download area 

and read the instructions , although they are external to the kernel and beta drivers but they do install and uninstall very easy.

not sure about wpa supplicant but they may be worth a try.

 :Smile: 

----------

## bacatta

Hi,

I have upgraded from 2.6.21 + net-wireless/rt61 1.1.0_beta2 to 2.6.24 with rt61 builtin (WEP setup). And i get a very slow connection like you...

I found an interesting topic on rt2x00 forum on that: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4579&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Dev said that 2.6.25 should do it but the first returns are not good... if you had something else on that, please post on rt2x00 for all our linux friends  :Wink: 

----------

## rufnut

 *bacatta wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have upgraded from 2.6.21 + net-wireless/rt61 1.1.0_beta2 to 2.6.24 with rt61 builtin (WEP setup). And i get a very slow connection like you...
> 
> 

 

I take that back , I get a reasonable connection much better than the 1 Meg speed I have seen some get.

Around 17 megabits through 2 gyprock and 4x2 wood walls at a distance of around 8 metres between the machines   :Wink: 

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=29286#29286

maybe one day we can get the turbo function working on rt2x00.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## JendaVodka

I am now able to use the built-in driver in 2.6.24-r4 with wpa_supplicant 0.5.8. The trick was in removing line ap_scan=2 in wpa_supplicant.conf. I had to modify the ieee80211_sta.c file , #define IEEE80211_MONITORING_INTERVAL (1000 * HZ) too, as I found in some forum, otherwise the connection broke up every while.

It seems to be stable.

----------

## gerardo

I'm not able to use the kernel-drivers for rt61pci (Edimax EW-7128 on ~amd64 with kernel 2.6.25-zen0)

However, I seem to get it working using the cvs-version of serialmonkey

go to a build directory as root and do:

```
wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz

tar -xzvf rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz 

cd rt61-cvs##version##/Module

make

make install
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# Wireless

modules=( "iwconfig dhcpcd" )

mode_wlan0="managed"

essid_wlan0="my essid"

iwconfig_wlan0="channel 10"

iwpriv_fartsjaf=(

   "set AuthMode=WPAPSK"

   "set EncrypType=TKIP"

   "set WPAPSK=my key"

)

config_fartsjaf=( "dhcp" )

preup() {

        if [[ "${IFACE}" == "wlan0" ]] ; then

                sleep 3

        fi

    return 0

}
```

----------

## lost-distance

If it's of interest, I have got the linux-2.6.25 rt61pci driver and wpa_supplicant-0.5.7 package working with my Edimax EW-7628Ig:

```
# uname -r

2.6.25

# lspci -s 04:00 -v

04:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2600 802.11 MIMO

        Subsystem: RaLink Unknown device 2661

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: rt61pci

        Kernel modules: rt61pci

# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"my-essid"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:16:B6:0A:7F:21   

          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:7392-3A2C-F593-B0CD-100B-8A9E-2002-28E8-D168-C5D9-9B82-9973-E46D-81AE-BA7D-5071 [3]

          Link Quality=73/100  Signal level=-42 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# 
```

The only strange thing is this warning about the SIOCSIWAUTH ioctl when I start the network:

```
# /etc/runlevels/default/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                                   [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

# 
```

But that doesn't stop the network working.

If anybody needs any more information then I will be happy to provide it.

----------

## michael_t

Hi,

since days I'm working to get my DWL-G510 to work, but with no success. I've tried the in-kernel module (rt61pci) from 2.6.24 and 2.6.25. I would be very, very glad if someone who got it to work would help me. So, here is my problem and some information around:

```
lspci -v

05:08.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DWL-G510 Rev C

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

        Memory at d5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: rt61pci

        Kernel modules: rt61pci
```

```
/etc/conf.d/net

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

# IWCONFIG

#modules=("iwconfig")

#mode_wlan0="managed"

#essid_wlan0="XXX"

#iwconfig_wlan0="channel 6"

#iwpriv_fartsjaf=(

#       "set AuthMode=WPAPSK"

#       "set EncrypType=TKIP"

#       "set WPAPSK=XXX"

#)

#iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

#config_fartsjaf="192.168.1.2"

# WPA_SUPP

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

# WLAN

dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.1.1"

config_wlan0="192.168.1.20 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.8")
```

```
/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# update_config=1

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="XXX"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="XXX"

}

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}
```

As you can see, I tried both wpa_supplicant and iwconfig, nothing works. wpa_supplicant says:

```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='XXX'

Priority group -9999999

   id=1 ssid=''

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:f0:93:17:11

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     4d 69 63 68 69 48 6f 6d 65 4e 65 74               XXX

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Scan results: -1

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again
```

From this point on wpa_supplicant tries to scan for APs, but never gets any result back. Here is the output of iwconfig:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

The Access Point is up and running, I connect to it from my gentoo-laptop with ipw2100 without problems. Has anyone any idea? Where is my failure?

----------

## eccerr0r

Apparently the non in-kernel versions of rt61 drivers can read the firmware on its own, but the in-kernel version requires hotplug (/sbin/hotplug) to read in the firmware image when it's needed.  That solved my "file not found" issue on my really minimal CF install (no udev, initially no hotplug, no portage, etc...).

However now I'm getting random panics when using my rt61... ugh.  Not sure if it was wireless-tools that ended up configuring it wrong, or what...  The old wireless tools seemed to work better but now it's gone from portage.

I haven't tried wpa on the driver though.

----------

## michael_t

Just checked... There is no difference if I start hotplug or not. The firmware image is located in /lib/firmware and seems to be loading correct.

----------

## bacatta

 *michael_t wrote:*   

> Here is the output of iwconfig:
> 
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
> ...

 

try "iwconfig wlan0 txpower on" then "iwlist wlan0  scan"

----------

## michael_t

Well, it returned nothing (I tried "txpower on" several times before, but it never worked). But then I simply changed the PCI-Slot I installed the card and now it is running without problems. Thank you for your help, but sometimes the solution is very simple. Obviously the PCI-Slot is damaged or something else. I'm happy now with 2.6.25 and a running wireless LAN  :Smile: 

----------

## Tin

Hi guys and girls

Here is a little piece of experience I had on two machines running gentoo with a D-link card :

```

root #lspci

02:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DWL-G510 Rev C

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

        Memory at f0800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: rt61pci

```

The network was fine, but did not last long, and the link goes down after random time (from one minute to several hours) VERY frustrating, especially when you try one by one the multiple solutions you read on the forum and each time, you think that it is all right (till your wife call you to tell you that she has not internet anymore)   :Evil or Very Mad: 

(of course, nothing in /var/log/messages)

What I tried to find out the network status is a little monitoring command line like this :

```
while true;do iwconfig wlan0 | grep Quality;sleep 1;done
```

So, I see in real time the link quality going through 70% to less than 30% (and finally loosing the link with the router)

Then, during this loop, I decided to try several antenna positions (for the router AND for the desktops boards), and I finally found that the differences were HUGE !

Now I am able to stay over 70% for one of them, and between 40% and 80% for the one that is located at the first floor, and with this, I never loose the link anymore ! Champagne !

So, first of all, always check the stupid stuff like "Is the board plugged in correctly" (Don't laugh, it happened to me), try differente antenna positions, ....

Oh, and of course the STUPIDEST COMPLETELY DUMB STUFF like put the AC/DC transformers of your printer/lcd screen/speakers AWAY (and not at 2 centimeters from your antenna), put the desktop (and the antenna) between the router and the body of the users, because the body will enhance the screen that will lower the link quality (don't laugh, test and you will see it by yourself)

And just because of these COMPLETELY OBVIOUS parameters, I loose half my hair testing kernel parameters, modules loading, iwconfig scanning, ifconfig settings, reboots like if I were on swodniw and the worst of all ..... became to think that finally linux seems not to be as stable as it would   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:  *hit his head on the wall* HOW STUPID I WAS TO THINK SUCH DUMB IDEAS   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Always think this :

If one time it works, then it does not anymore, then the next time it works, then not, ...

If your system has a "windows-like-behavior", than the fault is outside of it   :Cool: 

Have a nice wifi  :Wink: 

----------

